# BoincGames.com BOINC fun and interesting for all involved.



## SystemViper (Jun 30, 2022)

Hey Ya'll, Today is the last day of Q2 for BoincGame.com
I've been busy trying to get XS points in all available projects. 
Very interesting trying to run everything a little.
I also didn't want to speak that out loud because of the off chance
that we could get 3rd for for Q2 and not wake up any people not watching.
So as we go into the final Q2 results day,  XS has a chance for 3rd, with P3D right on our tail.
One of the best things to come out of this is that other XS members have signed up.
Including myself we are 6 strong, I don't know how much they will be involved,
but just by the act of signing up is fantastic! XS will get any points they choose to run 
Another great  thing is it will really test BG for load and usability.
I look at the 2022 BoincGames.com Season as it's pre-release testing phase.
Management is very open to discussions to make it better and I am 
hoping to help with that , So join, help out and mold a better and
more fun Distributed Computing experience.

Nuff for now, waiting on today's results / The Q2 final results.
Enjoy your day!
SV
XtremeSystems




__





						XS4S - Index
					

XS4S - Index



					xs4s.org
				




PS: let's go WCG we miss you!


----------

